# Outdoor natural planted tank in the tropics



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd like to share with you the photos of the tank I've set up yesterday. Plan is that no equipment will be used and only the sun as its light source. Please forgive my photography.





Subtrate is mineralized garden soil combined with clay soil from the backyard. The process I did was as follows:

1. Washed the soil and took out all of the organic and non-organic  (pieces of plastic, bottle crown, etc.) materials. I used a generic pure garden soil which can be bought in garden shops. The clay soil, I removed huge rocks but retained small pieces of gravel and what looks like hardened soil.

2. Soaked it over night then sun-dried during the day. I repeated this process for 5 days.

3. Soaked them for 2 more weeks with occasional draining and turning the soil over. This process was unintentional. I did this while waiting for a free date in my schedule to visit a particular shop which sells aquatic plants at very cheap prices. (more about this later)

I did these steps to both soils. In the end, the purchased soil was very sandy in texture and the garden soil is more of powdery with small rocks (about the size of an aquarium gravel)

The cap I used was crushed river rocks, washed thoroughly and soaked - drained for 2 weeks as well.

Soil substrate height is 1" in the front and about 1.5" at the back. Cap is about .25". I added a small amount of dried used coffee grounds below the soil substrate. I hope this wont cause a problem in the future (ie. algae)

Plants are as follows:

1. Cabomba furcata (Red Cabomba) Well, more like purple
2. Cabomba Caroliniana (Green Cabomba)
3. Bacopa Monnieri
4. A mat of Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (Brazilian Micro Sword)
5. Some plant which looks like Myriophyllum aquaticum but bottom leaves are reddish purple


Sorry, I'll try to post better photos next time.

6. Some plant which looks like Alternanthera reineckii 'lilacina'
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=208&category=plant_type&spec=Stem

Upper part of the leaves are green with deep red bottom. Lower leaves are dark red.





Other photos







Flowers of the Green and Red Cabomba. Should have taken the photo in the morning when it blooms.











No Fauna yet. Thinking of putting maybe Red Cherry Shrimp, will do some more research if they can stand the temp of the tank in the afternoon where it can get quite warm (to my estimate, exceeds 28 C)


----------



## GoRed (Jul 29, 2013)

nice tank! does it get direct sunlight?


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks, GoRed. Yes it does. At this time of the year, it gets around 2hrs of direct morning sun.


----------



## GoRed (Jul 29, 2013)

No algae bloom? It's nice to have an outdoor tank but with the weather/season changes here I think it's a challenge. 

btw, im from Antipolo too!


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

None yet, but hopefully there wouldn't be. 

Realistically speaking, I'm expecting hair algae to develop in a few weeks. I did a test tank of the same size and condition with the exceptions of the substrate (pure aquarium gravel) and plants (purely Egeria Densa but about the same quantity). The result yielded to moderate hair algae "infestation".  But I think I'll deal with that later.

ygpm


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

I have to correct myself, the tank is just *5 gallons*.

Anyway, here's an update after its 1st month. Photos were taken 22nd Nov

To give you an idea on where this tank is placed.



This is sitting in my terrace where, at this time of the year gets around an hour of direct sunlight of 7am sun and about an hour of afternoon sun at around 4pm. This photo was taken in the afternoon.

As expected, algea will show at around this time - 4 weeks old. I really don't know what type of algae. It looks like hair algae but is brown in color. It also has a very thin BDA on the glass. Most of the algae are growing underneath and on the leaves of the Myriophyllum aquaticum. Looks like this is because, this side gets the lot of the direct sun. To be honest, it really doesn't bother me much. It gives a very natural look.







Top views





I've taken out the rocks and added more plants. a couple of bacopas, l. arcuata, l. glandulosa and HM - all from my emersed "garden" Also added a couple of Alternanthera reinickii 







you can see the BDA on the glass in this photo. The water column is full of sediments - very dirty.

a couple more photos





Plant growth:

With regards to plant growth, I think they are doing quite well. The Lilaeopsis brasiliensis is extending to all parts of the tank. The A. Reinickii has sprouted a lot of new growth. All of the Bacopa Monnieri has branched out. HM is growing very fast and is already branching. However, L. Glandulosa looks a lot pale. _Could this be because it doesn't have direct sun?_ I think I'll cut out a small stem later and plant it in the area where it gets direct sun.  Myriophyllum aquaticum has shed a lot of leaves. The cabombas are flowering. However the red one stopped when I accidentally pulled-out the stem which had the flowers - silly me! Those purple flowers are really beautiful!













Fauna

On the third week of the tank, I've added 2 trios of Cherry shrimps and 10 neon tetras (however, 1 died a few days after I placed them in). I didn't have the testers so I based my decision on the look and smell of the tank. On the later part of the second week I smelled a little bit ammonia in the tank. The next day it was gone. So *I guessed*, that it was the ammonia spike. I don't know. Lol.

As of the moment, all 5 of the female RCS carry eggs (I got a free pair from the person I bought them). All of the tetras are doing well and looks healthy.







I've dropped a couple of pond snails to help with the cleaning. As of the moment



Are these Ramshorn? From the middle of the photo, about in the 8:00 position. These were a surprise to me.



I did a water change in the tank. Basically what I did was scrub the front glass with my hand to take out the BDa and repeatedly scoop out 50% of the water and fill it up again. I think I repeated the process about 4 - 5 times, until the water column is clear. I didn't bother to take out the shrimp and fish as it might add stress to them. Plus I might lose the shrimp eggs. I hope what I did was right. 

As of the moment the tank is clear, a lot less algae is present and glass is quite clean. I hope I could take photos this afternoon so I could show it to you.

I am quite happy with the tank. I sure hope the plants would continue growing and the shrimp multiplying.

Any comments/suggestions would be very much appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Edit:

It seems that the tank is getting more than 2 hours a day of direct sunlight. I took a day off today from work and found that it has been getting direct sun at noon time as well. I'll see how long the tank is lighted and will let you know.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

In total, as verified today, the tank gets a total of 5 hours, that is if the sky is clear.

Photos taken today. Water change was done 2 days ago.



















A lot of "pearling" going on in the tank, especially during direct sun light. Then again, IMHO pearling doesn't tell you anything - it's just nice to see. "Cute little bubbles" just as my 2-year old says.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Overall, this looks like a pretty successful tank. Algae is not too bad, considering that the tank gets 5 hours of direct sunlight each day! If the viewing position of the tank allows, you could put something to block the light on the sides that get the most sun. This actually produces more natural conditions, In a pond, sunlight in early morning and late afternoon is largely reflected off the surface of the water, and does not shine in through transparent sides, lol.

Please refresh my memory, do you have filtration or water circulation on this tank?


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Michael said:


> Overall, this looks like a pretty successful tank. Algae is not too bad, considering that the tank gets 5 hours of direct sunlight each day! If the viewing position of the tank allows, you could put something to block the light on the sides that get the most sun. This actually produces more natural conditions, In a pond, sunlight in early morning and late afternoon is largely reflected off the surface of the water, and does not shine in through transparent sides, lol.
> 
> Please refresh my memory, do you have filtration or water circulation on this tank?


Thanks so much! I hope this success will last for at least a year. 

Lol! You're right Michael, I'll block the sides with something to keep the sun out.

No filtration nor water circulation in the tank. Also the water change that I did two days ago was the first time for this tank. I only do top-ups for evaporated water. Am I correct in assuming that I could get away with this because of the size of the tank? If so, in your opinion, do you think I could do the same thing with a 20 gallon tank and have the same result?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

A 20 gallon tank will be more stable, so I think it would actually be easier to do this with the larger tank. In the absence of filtration or circulation, more frequent water changes would be better. A 50% change every week or two is good. Since the tank is outdoors, this is simple: siphon or dip out the water, add the appropriate amount of water conditioner (de-chlorinator), and fill with the hose.

I've probably mentioned that I set up lots of "mini-ponds" during the summer here in Texas. Until now, I've used plastic tubs or other opaque containers, but this inspires me to get some old glass tanks for next summer!


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks so much, Michael. I'll include water changes in my weekend schedu

I read somewhere in the forums that there will come a time when a NPT will need minimal maintenance (in my case, water changes). Question is, when will this happen? 
What are the signs that the tank can sustain on its own? 
I'm glad that the tank inspired you. Cheers!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Ton, I changed the title of the thread as you requested. Did you see the recent post about the outdoor discus tank from a member in Indonesia? Interesting topic!

Re water changes, by the time you see obvious problems requiring a water change, damage will already be done. I think that water changes will need to be done once or twice a month at a minimum. This could vary depending on stocking levels, rate of evaporation, and chemistry of your water. Hard water evaporating quickly will concentrate minerals in the tank without water changes.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I love seeing that tank. Over the years just a few people have shown planted tanks placed outdoors. I do not know why all of us expect algae to kill these tanks. After all that is how plants grow in Nature - in water and under the sun.

In any case - do not, ever, put too many fish in that tank. Keep the fish to 2-3 neons or so. The best, cleanest planted tanks have minimal number of fish. I myself maintain a 10 gallon tank full of plants for 5 years now that has never, ever, had any issues other than the plants growing like crazy. Recently it dawned on me that it is all in the lack of fish making trash. It is not about strong or weak light really.

Michael here keeps outdoor water gardens with aquatic plants and fish which are beyond amazing. Maybe he will tell us some basics on what makes them so unbelievably clean.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Michael said:


> Ton, I changed the title of the thread as you requested. Did you see the recent post about the outdoor discus tank from a member in Indonesia? Interesting topic!
> 
> Re water changes, by the time you see obvious problems requiring a water change, damage will already be done. I think that water changes will need to be done once or twice a month at a minimum. This could vary depending on stocking levels, rate of evaporation, and chemistry of your water. Hard water evaporating quickly will concentrate minerals in the tank without water changes.


Hi Michael,

Thanks so much!

No I haven't seen it, I'll try to search for the thread.

Re water chages: I understand. It does make sense as nature does "water changes" constantly in freshwater bodies. With regards to stocking levels, I think I am on the "heavy" side.  Actually, I have just bought another 3 german rams. They are getting ready to be released into the 20gal (I'll post the details of this tank later) as I am typing this.

Oh well, I think that's another reason to set up another tank. 

Cheers!

Ton


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

niko said:


> I love seeing that tank. Over the years just a few people have shown planted tanks placed outdoors. I do not know why all of us expect algae to kill these tanks. After all that is how plants grow in Nature - in water and under the sun.
> 
> In any case - do not, ever, put too many fish in that tank. Keep the fish to 2-3 neons or so. The best, cleanest planted tanks have minimal number of fish. I myself maintain a 10 gallon tank full of plants for 5 years now that has never, ever, had any issues other than the plants growing like crazy. Recently it dawned on me that it is all in the lack of fish making trash. It is not about strong or weak light really.
> 
> Michael here keeps outdoor water gardens with aquatic plants and fish which are beyond amazing. Maybe he will tell us some basics on what makes them so unbelievably clean.


Thanks Niko! I'll take this opportunity to let you know that I am a fan of your posts - I learn a lot and are really entertaining (especially sarcastic ones). 

Yep, I have already committed the mistake of overstocking my tank in this 5 gal and the newer 20 gal (I'll post the details of the tank later). Anyway, the 5 gals I have previously posted was originally intended to be a shrimp tank. However, I noticed mosquito larvae swimming in it and so I decided to put a fish which will both "respect" the RCS and eat mosquito larvae - hence the neons.

Just for my curiosity, what would happen if I overstock the tank with fish? Would it produce more ammonia than my plants could handle?

Thanks!

@Michael: Wow! I'd love to see those outdoor tanks that you have. I think we could use this thread to collect posts of tanks such as this. (Maybe we could just scrap the _"in the tropics"_ part of the title and just name it "Outdoor NPTs". Please post the photos of your tanks in here. I'd love to learn from your experience. Cheers!


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

An update on the 5 gallon tank:

After only a week of blocking the part where it used to be filled with algae so as it wouldn't get direct sunlight, algae was completely gone. Thanks Michael. Also, algae from the leaves of the Cabomba has decreased by about 90%.

The tanks is getting better everyday! 



I've planted a few Hygrophila Corymbosa at the back of the tank. One in particular is already skimming the surface with its top leaves. I hope it goes emersed to get the effect that I am after.

This plant below (I think is Alternantera Reineckii) is growing fast. Some of the leaves are changing its form to a more elongated type and some retains the oval shaped leaves they have when I planted it.



Pond snails are multiplying fast. It doesn't bother me. In fact, it gives me the feeling that the tank is healthy. They also do a good job of scraping all the algae.

The red cabombas also showed signs of life. New leaves are formed however, it changed its color to "girly" pink.  My wife loves it. lol.



The RCS has successfully spawned and produced new baby shrimps. I thought only a few would survive as I saw the neons hunting for the little shrimps. Last time I counted, about 10 new shrimps are swimming in the tank big enough that they are swimming in the open and the neons are no longer interested in them. I owe this to the micro swords.  Speaking of the Micro swords, it is spreading to the back of the tank. Not much in front. As to why, I do not know.



The HM or HG (Hemianthus glomeratus), I should say, is growing faster than expected. I've trimmed it and planted the cuttings to another tank.

____________

Now, to my new 20 gal tank.

Backgrounder:

The tank used to look like this A "powered" tank with undergravel filter, an overhead filter, aeration from air stones and ordinary aquarium gravel as substrate. The plants in the tank has been growing very well, until I read the El Natural thread. So, I reset the tank and made lots of mistakes - Cap is very high (4 inches), infrequent water changes done, soil subrtrate is very shallow, etc. Result was BDA of epic proportions. The plants grew but were not healthy. And so, after experimenting on the 5 gal tank and the pico mayonnaise jars, I decided to get this tank off the grid and redo it.

The tank in the photos below is 3 days old


Substrate:

Washed (just to eliminate floating debris) compost - Bottom layer (1/4")
Mineralized soil mixed with local red clay soil from garden (1")
Crushed river rocks - Cap (0.5")

Plant list:

Anacharis densa - floating
hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis'
Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'
Sagittaria subulata
Ludwigia glandulosa 
Cryptocoryne Wendtii
Cryptocoryne Aponogetifolia (not in photo)

and this plant which was sold to me as Rotala Goias but I think it's looks more like Rotala rotundifolia because of its elongated leaves. Well, I'll give it more time to change its leaf form. 



Fauna:
Zebra Danio (regular and pink) X11
Red Eye Tetra X3
Serpae Tetra X1
Tiger Bard X2
Corydoras Julii X2
German Ram X7
Platy X2

Looks like this tank is overstocked. Looks like I really need to set-up another tank. 

No data on water parameters. The water we get from the tap is collected underground (deep well) and treated in the water treatment plant.











The following photos were taken a T+10 from planting date



Significant growth from H. Polysperma was noticed.





Hydrocotyle also showed growth. I hope I'd be able to form a mat from this plant.

Also top leaves from the rotala is slowly changing to a more elongated shape.





I'll post more photos soon.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the photos and updates!

I don't have any outdoor aquaria yet. Niko was talking about the small ponds I set up during the summer--he thinks they are better than I do, LOL. These are different above-ground containers that I use to propagate plants and fish. They range in size from 20 to 50 gallons. I also have several larger, permanent above-ground ponds which are used for cold-hardy fish and plants.

When I say "pond" I mean an opaque container, as opposed to an "aquarium" which has at least one transparent side.

With the small ponds, the hardest part is finding the right balance of light vs. heat. Here in Texas it gets very hot in the summer, with many days over 100F. This can cook anything in a small container, so I put these where they get shade, or morning sun for a few hours. This is still plenty of light for aquarium plants, even though it would not be enough for my large water lilies in the permanent ponds.

I don't use any filters in the small ones, but I find that it really helps to have some type of circulation--just a pump or powerhead. In the large permanent ponds, I use bog filters exclusively. The water is recirculated through a container that is densely planted with emersed species. I don't confine the plants in pots or substrate, but encourange them to spread their roots in the water. The roots directly absorb ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate, and provide great surface area for beneficial bacteria. The roots also act as mechanical filtration, trapping particles as the water is recirculated. I am able to have high stocking levels of messy fish (koi and goldfish) as long as the bog filters are big enough, and the entire volume of water is circulated about once every two hours. I think a good ratio is for the surface area of the bog filter to be at least 50% of the surface area of the main pond where the fish are kept.

Maintenance on the bog filters is minimal. I thin plants as necessary during the growing season to prevent clogging. Once a year I stop the pumps, drain the filter container, and flush out as much accumulated sediment as is convenient.

BTW, the discus tank I mentioned is here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/paludariums/89715-discus-paludarium.html Re-reading the thread, it is not clear that the tank is actually outside, although it looks that way.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Those outdoor ponds sound cool. Do you set those up like you would an NPT tank (ie. Substrate?) Are those mini ponds under full sun or shaded? I'd like to try setting up something similar to that in the garden, but am afraid that snakes might find it appealing as well. I caught a baby phyton a few months ago in the garden and ended up killing it. Such beautiful creatures but I have kids to protect. 

The discus tank looks stunning! Yes, it looks like it is outdoor but under the shade. Thanks for sharing the thread.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sometimes I cover the bottom with soil and cap as in an NPT, but more often I put the soil and cap in a shallow pot or tray and plant in that. That way I can move plants around easily, or take them out to catch fish. If I am growing water lilies I put them in full to 1/2 day sun, but more typical aquarium plants get bright shade with no more than about 2 hours of direct sun.

The full sun locations are really hard on fish because it gets so hot here in the summer.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks, Michael. Yup, pots make sense. I think heat will take its toll on the fish in my tank as well when summer comes. No accessible power outlet near my tanks as of the moment. Anyway, just a quick update: just now, i saw some brown diatom algae forming in the 20 gal tank. It might take 2 says before i'd have the time to do a water change. Sigh! Anyway, ill keep you updated and hopefully its not too late.


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

Cool thread - I love smaller tanks and I also love that yours are outdoors! 

I noticed in a pic you posted on 11-24-2013, 09:16 PM that you have a couple of glass jar setups. They are very cool - I think I'm going to give it a try! What is the volume of the jars?


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Rusalka, more details of the planted jars here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/nano-aquariums/89612-npt-mayonnaise-jar-pico.html

as to the volume, i'm guessing about 2 litters. I'm in the tropics, so temperature is quite stable. On average about 30C in the afternoons. 

I'm quite new to the hobby, so these are all experiments, so to speak. I get a lot of help here in APC and I 'm very greatfull to them.


----------

